# wee gag for ye'se



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

drove past an AA van this morning, the driver was sitting behind the wheel sobbing uncontrollably, first thing I thought was 'that guy is heading for a breakdown'.
seamus.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

very good seamus :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

JohnGun said:


> very good seamus :lol:


Thanks John. I'm here all week, I'm available for wedding funerals masonic doo's and Bar Mitzvah's. Tell all yer friends.
seamus.

The wife and I had not been getting on so I thought it would be a good idea to buy a water bed to see if we could spice up our sex life. That did not work either, we just sort of drifted apart. 
seamus, grabbing his coat as he scurries out the door.

thanks Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Seamus,

for gods sake have a drink prior to posting,.
you are much funnier then.


Dave p


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Seamus,
> 
> for gods sake have a drink prior to posting,.
> you are much funnier then.
> ...


Ah've got feelings ye know pal, an you've just bruised them  
seamus.
Ps, if it was the masonic 'craic that offended ye dave, I'm sorry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Seamus my old mucker.
No one and nothing offends me not even female nudity :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------

